# Postfix bind ip address



## robotto7831a (15. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mehrere IP Adressen und muss Postfix beibringen nur bestimmte Adressen beim Versand zu nutzen sonst reagiert Freenet allergisch.

Ich habe dazu in /etc/postfix/main.cf folgendes eingetragen.


> inet_interfaces = all
> smtp_bind_address = 213.x.x.x
> smtp_bind_address6 = 2a02:x:x:x::x:1


Nach einem Neustart von Postfix sehe ich folgendes im Maillog.


> postfix/smtp[11669]: 5E815166E2F: to=<x@y.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.17, delays=0.16/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while receiving the initial server greeting)


Wenn ich dann den Parameter smtp_bind_address wieder deaktiviere geht es wieder. Was muss ich noch einstellen?


----------



## nowayback (15. Apr. 2015)

mich würde die fehlermeldung interessieren die du erhälst. 

deine fehlermeldung kommt von amavis. ich könnte dir hier schreiben wie du das löst, sehe aber das problem an anderer stelle, deshalb meine frage vorab nach der fehlermeldung.


----------



## robotto7831a (15. Apr. 2015)

Amavis ist ja das Problem. Wenn ich Postfix so einstelle, dann kommt die besagte Fehlermeldung von Amavis im Maillog.


----------



## nowayback (15. Apr. 2015)

ich meinte die fehlermeldung von freenet die dich dazu veranlasst hat, deine postfix konfiguration zu ändern


da ich nicht weiß wann du antwortest und heute auch nicht mehr ewig am pc sein werde gebe ich dir erstmal die lösung für amavis
lege in /etc/amavis/conf.d/ die datei 60-custom an mit folgendem inhalt:

```
@inet_acl = qw( 127.0.0.1 [::1] i.p.v.4 i:p:v:6);
```
danach amavis neustarten und es sollte soweit funktionieren. 

solltest du von freenet die meldung erhalten haben das du dich authentifizieren musst da du eine dynamische ip angeblich verwendest, dann steht deine ip auf der internen blacklist von freenet. hier hilft eine freundliche mail an postmaster@freenet.endung. danach kannst du deine änderungen wieder rückgängig machen ;-)


----------



## robotto7831a (15. Apr. 2015)

> 550-inconsistent or no DNS PTR record for 2a02:x:x:x::x:2 (see RFC  1912 550 2.1) (in reply to RCPT TO command)


Der PTR zeigt auf :1


----------



## nowayback (15. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Der PTR zeigt auf :1


in dem fall würde ich die entsprechende ip als letztes in /etc/network/interfaces anlegen.


----------



## robotto7831a (15. Apr. 2015)

Das ist mir zu unsicher. Beim nächsten mal wird es vergessen und dann ist das gleiche Problem.

Wenn ich nur smtp_bind_address6 in der mater.cf eintrage, dann funktioniert es.


----------



## robotto7831a (16. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von nowayback:


> lege in /etc/amavis/conf.d/ die datei 60-custom an mit folgendem inhalt:
> 
> ```
> @inet_acl = qw( 127.0.0.1 [::1] i.p.v.4 i:p:v:6);
> ...


Danke funktioniert.


----------

